
How China censors the net: by making sure there’s too much information - zmh
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jun/16/how-china-censors-internet-information
======
mindslight
The next step is getting the people to generate the chaff themselves, by
inciting disagreement over bikeshed issues while making sure the core agenda
remains generally unquestioned.

~~~
hbaav6
So the same that happens in the West?

